

eGallons: How much does it cost to drive on electricity compared to gasoline? - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/cars/egallons-how-much-does-it-cost-drive-electricity-compared-gasoline.html

======
mikestew
The article raises a good point at the end: how much one saves versus gasoline
is not the only point of consideration. I have a Leaf, glad we bought it, and
we'd buy another one (or a Tesla, more likely). When we signed up on the first
day Nissan took pre-orders, saving money on fuel was not high on our list of
considerations. Simplicity of the mechanics, and voting with our dollars for
an alternative means to propel ourselves down the road were top of the list.
Someone needs to be an early adopter to get the ball rolling, and we had the
means and the willingness to be one of them. Having the "gas station" in our
garage turned out to be another advantage we grew to appreciate after the
purchase.

But saving money? I don't even know that we will after paying $32K for a
tarted-up Nissan Versa, and we don't care. There are other, and better IMO,
reasons to drive an EV. You got the option for the really nice stereo and
sunroof in the car you bought, we got the option to not have to fill ours with
gas. Just as it's nice to open the sunroof on a sunny day, it's nice to drive
a nearly-silent car with lots of low-end torque that never sees the inside of
a Jiffy Lube.

On topic to saving money, I've noticed that Blink chargers now charge money,
at a rate of $1.50/hour ($1 if you pay them $50/year). A Leaf can get about 13
miles/hour of charge. That's just a tad under three hours to equal the mileage
our gasoline Scion xB gets on a gallon. So a little over $4/gallon to charge
the car at the mall. We're paying _more_ than gasoline at a Blink charger.
Granted, we get the nice parking spot. :-)

